# Transfer perfume to new bottle?



## xoxelizabeth189 (Dec 12, 2011)

One of my favorite perfumes, Burberry The Beat, fell off my dresser a few months ago and has a slight crack. The perfume wasn't even halfway empty so I didn't wanna toss it because it's around $80 a bottle.

Is there any way to transfer it? I was thinking a perfume atomizer where you stick the bottom into the bottle and it pushes the fragrence into the little bottle but I have about half the perfume left. The perfume is slowly going away so I would like to try and put it all in one bottle. So I can have as much as possible.

I can't use the perfume because if I touch the bottle my hands smell like the perfume really strongly.

Any suggestions?

I know I have to find the right kind of bottle or else it could react with the perfume and turn it bad.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 12, 2011)

I actually just transferred my RL Glamorous to another bottle.  I lost the  top that srpays out the product and couldn't find another one that fit.  I had to literally tear apart the metal with pliers and then shove tweezers down the hole to get rid of the rest of the blockage.  I finally managed to get the opening clear and pour it into a plastic travel spray bottle I got from Sally Beauty.  The smell has not changed at all.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Dec 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually just transferred my RL Glamorous to another bottle.  I lost the  top that srpays out the product and couldn't find another one that fit.  I had to literally tear apart the metal with pliers and then shove tweezers down the hole to get rid of the rest of the blockage.  I finally managed to get the opening clear and pour it into a plastic travel spray bottle I got from Sally Beauty.  The smell has not changed at all.


I might have to try that. It would just be alot easier to take the top spray thing off and get one of those travel spray things that you stick on the top and spray the perfume into it.

But nothing is big enough and they're like $5-10 each so buying more than one is a bit costly when I could find another bottle for like the same price but bigger sized.


----------



## katana (Dec 12, 2011)

You can find empty perfume spray bottles online. Try amazon or ebay.

As long as its glass or a container made for perfume then you wont have problem with it reacting to the perfume and changing it.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 12, 2011)

do you have a sally beuty supply around you?  They have a bunch of different sizes starting at like 1.20


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Dec 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can find empty perfume spray bottles online. Try amazon or ebay.
> 
> As long as its glass or a container made for perfume then you wont have problem with it reacting to the perfume and changing it.



Yeah I saw some on amazon. I just don't know how I'd get the perfume out. The bottle so pretty I'd like to keep it as like a decoration on my dresser or something.

I've heard also that perfumes react to plastic as well as being exposed to air.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Dec 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> do you have a sally beuty supply around you?  They have a bunch of different sizes starting at like 1.20



I do, I'll have to check them out thanks!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 12, 2011)

you're welcome  if you need help getting that top off lemme know haha.  It's a witch!


----------



## divadoll (Dec 12, 2011)

Once you open it, you'll have to decant it somewhere.  It it was a large bottle, you have to get a couple of spray bottles to fit it all in.  Dollar stores also sell travel perfume sprayers.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Dec 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you're welcome  if you need help getting that top off lemme know haha.  It's a witch!



Thanks! I was planning on taking the top off but I saw somewhere else that people took the plastic tub from the top of the sprayer[the empty bottle] and pushed one end into the hole on the perfume and the other in the bottle and sprayed.

I might try that so I don't have to take the top off the perfume.

But the bottles shaped weird so I don't know how I'd take the top off: 

 The whole metal thing is the top of the perfume.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Dec 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Once you open it, you'll have to decant it somewhere.  It it was a large bottle, you have to get a couple of spray bottles to fit it all in.  Dollar stores also sell travel perfume sprayers.



Do you happen to know specifically which ones?

I went to a Dollar Tree and they didn't have anything.


----------



## divadoll (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm in Canada so I can't really match one... I did see them at Daiso - which is a Korean store, most things at $2 and Dollarama. 



> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Dec 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm in Canada so I can't really match one... I did see them at Daiso - which is a Korean store, most things at $2 and Dollarama.



Thanks!

I ended up finding a vinatgey looking bottle at Marshalls for $9. It looks similar to this: 

 Then I just took the whole top of my perfume bottle apart and poured it in.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 15, 2011)

nice find!


----------



## katana (Dec 16, 2011)

What a great find, I LOVE vintage perfume misters and bottles!


----------

